# Strange system behavior and crashes every Friday/Saturday



## zbrojny120 (Feb 23, 2019)

Hello,

Since about 7 months I've got a VPS with FreeBSD running some jails with nginx, mysql databases, nodejs servers, php websites and some other web services. It worked without any problems until December/January. About every week at about Friday evening/Saturday night it stops responding to any HTTP requests and hangs when running anything (ssh or VNC console on service provider's website, so it's most likely not related to some network issue) more complicated than cd or ls (it runs the commands but hangs after completing it). I've already tried all kinds of troubleshooting (/var/log/messages is empty, application logs are empty, crontabs contain nothing executed at theses times, pinging the server works, pinging websites from the server using their ip or domain name works, disabling firewall does nothing). CPU and RAM are at normal levels(25%, 6GB/8GB), SWAP is completely disabled (as always). The only way to resolve this is to restart the server. After this, it works again. I've already tried to contact the support, thinking it may be a problem with their hardware or something having to do with virtualization, but they replied, that the problem lies somewhere in our config. After about 10 minutes of trying to do something using ssh the VPS crashes and reboots (it doesn't do this if I just leave it strange state without doing anything).

Any ideas what might be causing this? I am using Freebsd 11.2-RELEASE, newest updates installed, packages managed with pkg, ipfw used as the firewall.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 25, 2019)

zbrojny120 said:


> SWAP is completely disabled (as always)


Enable swap.


----------



## zbrojny120 (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks, I'll try it and report back later.


----------



## zbrojny120 (Jul 5, 2019)

So in the last 4 months, I haven't observed any freezes. Enabling SWAP seems to have helped. However (I don't know if it is related), instead of freezing, the server started to reboot out of nowhere. It doesn't happen in regular intervals anymore (sometimes a few days, sometimes over a month). I haven't found anything that could help. Just as before, /var/log/messages is empty, application logs are empty.


----------

